

Language Breakdown for March “Who is hiring?” post - Ronsenshi
http://kanecohen.github.io/hn-jobs-langs-march-15.html

======
lscore720
Once again, this is awesome. Can you elaborate on N/A? Are Clojure, Scala
being captured there too, for example? Thanks!

